# Murphy, NC- "Rubble" M puppy



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Small Young Male Dog Pet ID: 92684 
Valley River Humane Society 
Murphy, NC 
828-837-2304 
transport available and no pull fee for 501c!!!
Email I recieved:
Valley River Humane Society (Murphy, NC) is desperately seeking rescue groups towards the Northeast to help us reduce our euthanasia rate. We now have the capability of transporting dogs and cats by volunteers towards the Hartford , CT area. We can meet rescue groups along the way via I-81/I-84, either before or after our drop at CTHS. We transport dogs every two weeks 
to the Connecticut Humane Society but our shelter is always full by the following day. CTHS only takes a maximum number, so we would like to send more to the Northeast if the rescue can meet our shuttle (temperature controlled). The shuttle typically leaves on Mondays, Tuesdays, or Wednesdays at 4 p.m. passing through in the PA area around 3 a.m., entering into NY area around 4-5 a.m., arrival in CT around 7-8 a.m. Meets after the drop-off at CTHS would be after 10 a.m. Times may vary. Our dogs and cats are HEALTHY, fully vetted dependent on age. We have hound/lab/shepherd mixes, small breed dogs, lots of puppies of all ages, cats/kittens coming our of our ears. The animals are temperament evaluated and any that have issues would be fully disclosed. Many of our pups have been in foster since birth. If you, or anyone you know may be able to help us, please email me. There is no fee to 501c3 rescue groups, no fee for transport. We do conduct vet 
reference checks. Each group will be contacted to discuss adoption/home inspection issues. 

Please, please, help us become as close to no-kill as possible. 

Terry Drinkut 
Volunteer Rescue/Transport Coordinator 
Valley River Humane Society 
Murphy, NC


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

oh, he is adorable!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Oh yes- he sure is!!


----------



## Leadchange (Feb 13, 2008)

Bumping this pretty baby back up!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Up you go little one!


----------

